# Posting Axolotl eggs??



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

How do you do it? What do you put them in? Plastic tub? Then send them with a courier, like DHL or someone? What if they are about to hatch? I'm assuming of they hatched en route it would be ok as they'd only be in transit for 18 hours max. 

I've had newt efts etc sent to me through royal mail before with no issues, but the only times I've had eggs sent its ended in disaster! And I've never sent anything out, so am clueless :blush:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not a problem if you chose newly laid eggs.Put them in damp kitchen roll in an old fashioned 35mm film canister and wrap them in bubblewrap in an envelope.If the eggs are laid on plants cut as least amount of the plant as you can before wrapping them in damp kitchen tissue.


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not the one sending them, so havent seen them, but someone wants to send some to me. I'm pretty sure that they arent newly laid, these are on the brink of hatching as far as I know. Would the same still apply then? I'm just a bit worried about what will happen if they hatch en route?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Personally I wouldn`t send out ones that are going to hatch, I dont think they would survive if they hatched in the post.


----------



## Sammy_Lou (Nov 22, 2011)

Do not attach them to paper towels! They are a bugger to get off and if they do hatch in the post, chances are the larvae won't survive (especially with the cold we've been having, they could freeze). They need to be posted in a small amount of water in a water-tight tub. If they are well packaged and in clean water, even if they do hatch in transit they should survive just fine.


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

:2thumb: Thanks

So they should be ok, so long as they have clean water and a sensible container? It seems silly to be worried about posting eggs when I've had juveniles reach me in amazing condition. :blush: I'm just wary after the last 2 egg disasters! And these are partly for a 7year old who has been really upset the last 2 times when it didnt work out


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The reason that I said damp paper towels is that they weigh less than water and they wont "slosh" around.If the eggs are newly laid there will be no danger of them hatching.When they arrive you simply put thepieces of towel in water.
Water can leak out of a container if it is crushed or damaged.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

eggs are usualy fine sent either way, in damp kitchen paper[alhough yes they do sometimes become stuck], With this method Ive just added the kitchen paper into hatching tub with the eggs.
If you do send in a small watertight container[small water bottle, or simular] with a small ammount of water they will also be fine if they do hatch on the way as they would end up in the water and do not need to feed straight away.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

wene i had some sent they where sent in them pee test tubs with the screw on lid with some water in them


----------

